# Minnesota Iron Range FT results



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Any news from any stake in Virginia???????????


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

45 GOING TO THE LAND BLIND:

2,3,5,7,8,9,11,12,13,14,16,17,18,19,20,21,28,30,32,35,36,37,39,40,42,44,45
47,53,53,55,57,58,59,66,67,69,72,73,74,78,81,82,86,87

Sorry I don't have any info on the Qual.
________
Hawaii Medical Marijuana Dispensaries


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*Minnesota Iron Range*

Thanks Brenda.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Qual Placements to my knowledge:

1st - #1 Buster - (O)Tom Kooiman/ (H) Dan Sayles
2nd - #2 Amy - (Suzanne Burr / (H) Mike Bassett
3rd - #27 - Donald - Cynthia/Sam Wilbanks / (H) Ryan Brasseaux
4th - #26 - Teddy - Roger Weller / (H) Ledford
RJ - #25 - Maverick - Wendi/Pete Mattinen - (H) Dave Davis

I think that was all.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

OH BOY!!!! Do I love this list!    Thank you, Jenn for posting the Qual results. My little red haired girl, Amy is now QAA!!! 
You've made my day!! 
Suzanne Burr


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good on Amy!*


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Woohoo - how 'bout that little red headed girl!!! 
GO AMY and CONGRATULATIONS to Suzanne!!!
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

*Virginia*

Way to go Buster!!! Congrats to owner Tom Kooiman and Dan Sayles handler for winning the Q.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Waiting on Open results. Please post them when you know...Thanks!


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats to Dan Sales and his win in the Qual!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations Suzanne and Amy on your new QAA!!!!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone!  
Mike Bassett (her trainer/handler) said it was a tough, but really good Qual, especially the waterblind. Hopefully I'll head back to ND in a week or two to see Amy & the puplets. Can hardly wait!! Hope it won't be as hot there as it is in California-- :shock: Phew!
Suzanne B


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Suzanne Burr said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Mike Bassett (her trainer/handler) said it was a tough, but really good Qual, especially the waterblind.


A big congrats on the QAA! 
When you get over to Saulk Rapids, would you make sure my dog trainer stays out of the local Kareokee bar. :lol: 

I heard there was a 12 month old tearing up the Derby.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Mr. Booty :shock: I'm shocked! What makes you think I'd even think of putting my dainty little fat feet in a "Kareokee Bar"? I am going there on serious business...to ND, not the Karaoke bar. Course, if your pro has some very nice dark rum & Diet Coke, I could be persuaded to follow it and him into that "K.B." :wink: 
I'm going back to get me a dog box. see my 2 pups, and Amy. And if I'm lucky, I"ll get to run her in an Amateur....or if she gets the chance, she'll try to run me. :? 
Anybody know who the hot little Derby dog is?
Suzanne B


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

2,3,8,9,11,12,16,17,20-? OR 22-?, 28,36,40,53,54,55,58,59,74,81,82,87.

THEY HAD 21 ON THE BOARD AS A CALLBACK BUT THEY WERENT BACK FROM THE PREVIOUS SERIES....SO WE ARENT SURE IF 20 OR 22 IS BACK.
________
Full melt bubble hash


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

5,12,15,18,19,27,32,33,35,37,38,45,47,48,49,50,54,60,66,68.
________
California Medical Marijuana


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

*Iron Range Retriever Club*

Open: In case you guys haven't checked this is a big time Open...Lardy's/Smith truck, Farmer/Brasseau, Rorem, Ledford/Baker and many other terrific dogs...it has been a war!!! Here are the call backs for the last series: 3,5,8,9,11,12,16,17,21,28,36,40,53,54,55,58,59,74,81,82,87...

Amateur..Excellent first series, very difficult but fair and a good test. around the horn, left to right, left short retired thrown behind a mound, long flyer left to right and a right short go bird...ate the dogs up...went from 63 to 26 after first series...second series land blind down the shore staying on land, long angle entry, poison bird right, over a point back in water then run to the blind..Nice second series...dogs torn between poison bird and getting in the water.... call backs...5,12,15,18,19,27,32,33,35,37,38,45,47,48,49,50,54,60,66,68...


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

Derby results are:
1) Scraper- Bryan White
2)Chopper- Pete Hayes
3)Mollie- Paul Panichi
4)Burt- Ron Ainley
RJ)Diesel- Bill Hillman
Jams)Finn-M Bassett, Cash-W Barrett, Cappy-B Hillman, Eli-Ledford

Bob and Ann are right about a battle! Should be a great last series.
Congrats to Bryan on putting Scraper on the derby list! 

Jeff Amendola


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Iron Range Retriever Club*



> Open: In case you guys haven't checked this is a big time Open...Lardy's/Smith truck, Farmer/Brasseau, Rorem, Ledford/Baker and many other terrific dogs...it has been a war!!!


I love it!!! Thanks Ann. Keep us posted!

Congratulations Bryan White and Scraper!!! Yaaaaa Hoooooo!!!!! Great dog, Great Trainer!

Angie


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*Minnesota Iron Range*

Thanks Brenda!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Yikes! You notice those Derby dog names? :shock: "Scraper", "Chopper", "Diesel"
I'd be scared to enter a pup without a formidable name otherwise, they could get slammed by a Diesel, cut up by a Chopper, and cleaned up by a Scraper!! I'm gonna start thinking of a heavy duty name for my next pup. Don't think Poppy, Penny, or Abby is gonna work. :lol: 
Suzanne B


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Suzanne Burr said:


> Yikes! You notice those Derby dog names? :shock: "Scraper", "Chopper", "Diesel"
> I'd be scared to enter a pup without a formidable name otherwise, they could get slammed by a Diesel, cut up by a Chopper, and cleaned up by a Scraper!! I'm gonna start thinking of a heavy duty name for my next pup. Don't think Poppy, Penny, or Abby is gonna work. :lol:
> Suzanne B


I named him Scraper to go along with my Dozer. :wink:


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

You could always go with "Grader" registered name ..........makin' the road smooth. :lol:

Dozer, Scraper and Grader sounds like a powerfull line up! 8) 

You gotta love RTF where else can you come up with names and give them away.  

Goose


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Fact is, I don't own Scraper any longer. Mr. Kent Sweezy does now and I wish him, Bryan, and Scraper the best of luck.

It was a hard decision for me to sell him but at this time in my life I thought it was the right thing to do for my family and the dog. The dog will have the opportunity to become as good as it can and Bryan gets the chance to train him to do so.

Good luck to all................especially my buddy Scraper. :wink:


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

ANYBODY HEARD FROM THE OPEN? FARMER WINS WITH DOG 16? 
PHONE SERVICE IS BAD  CAN'T HARDLY HEAR LET ALONE HOLD A CONNECTION. :wink: INQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW! :shock: 

GOOSE


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*minn Iron Range*

According to John Caire, Rudy took 3rd in the Open. Don't know about any other placements


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Open

1st Chris Ledford/ Blue, Kip Kemp
2nd Dave Smith/ Rylee, Sally Koepke
3rd Ryan Brasseux/Rudy, Suzan Caire
4th Ryan Brasseux/???

Congratulations Kip and Sally too!!!!

Angie


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

goosecaller said:


> You could always go with "Grader" registered name ..........makin' the road smooth. :lol:
> 
> Dozer, Scraper and Grader sounds like a powerfull line up! 8)
> 
> You need to be a "49'er" to handle dogs like that! In case you don't know the "49'ers" are a Union of Heavy Equipment Operators.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*Open & Am*

Open Results - 

1st - #59 Blue - Kip Kemp / - Ledford
2nd - #82 - Rylee - Sally Koepke / Dave Smith
3rd - #16 - Rudy - Suzan Caire / Ryan Brasseaux
4th - #81 -Faith - Penny Youngblood/Bruce Loeffelholz / Brasseaux
RJ - #87 - Ax - Arthur Hermes-Susan Gray / Brasseaux

Sorry, I don't know the rest of the Jams. I think there may have been 4 or 5.

AMATEUR RESULTS

1st - #49 - Nellie - Ken Neil/Brenda Little
2nd - #33 - Aero - Dave/Virginia Furin
3rd - #19 -Trace - Susan Gray / Arthur Hermes
4th - #48 - Regi - Bob & Ann Heise - Bob
RJ - #50 - Dotti - Pat/Sheryl Kenny - Pat 
Jams - #5Monte-Bill Abalan, #12Profit-Charlie Hays, #18Nick-Pat Kenny, #27Cody-Carl Ruffalo,#32Birdy-Yvonne Hays,#35GiGi-Yvonne

Tamarack Curtain was looking good this weekend!!!


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

A big congratulations to Arthur and Ax.....what a weekend! :lol: 
Keep it up Buddy Boy! Great job for Trace too! Great performance Arthur

Ax is doing great!  Trace is getting 'er done too!
Awesome performance! Congratulations from California!  

Another good weekend for Farmer's Camp!  

Keep up the good work! :lol: 

Goose


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Kip Kemp. Last weekend Chevy got a third (I think) and this weekend Blue wins the open. Wouldn't want to run next week against Minnie- sounds like it is her turn now. Maybe your dogs should stay North this fall and don't bother with these trials here in the South.  

Gene


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

WAY TO GO AMY!!!

CONGRATULATIONS SUZANNE, AMY, AND MIKE!!!!

"STAR"


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Congratualtions, Kippy, Chris and Blue! If memory serves, Chris hasn't run or trained Blue that much, and then to win an Open with so many other big-time dogs--that's awfully impressive! Way to go!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Attaboy to Kip Kemp, Cash and Ledford!!*


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

Congrats to Kip on the win. Chris came back from the water blind and I asked how it went? He said is it good when the judge says "you got a real good trial going with that dog"! 

Jeff Amendola


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Gene said:


> Congratulations to Kip Kemp. Last weekend Chevy got a third (I think) and this weekend Blue wins the open.


I think Chevy is Karen's dog. :wink: 

Good going Kip, Chris and Blue!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Kip, chevy and Ledford!


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Brenda,

Congrats on another win for Nellie. Open last week and Am this week. Glad to see that she is out there in the Midwest doing some damage like she does around here.

AH


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

Congrads to Kippy/Chris/ Blue!!!!

A very special congrads to Arthur Hermes!!! What a great weekend!!! It's GREAT to see Axe is back!!!! I'm so excited for him!!!!

Great work!!!!

John Brunjes
________
SINGAPORE RECIPES


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Way to go Rylee, Sally and Dave!!! 
Keep up the good work.
Shawn


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Gene said:


> Congratulations to Kip Kemp. Last weekend Chevy got a third (I think) and this weekend Blue wins the open. Wouldn't want to run next week against Minnie- sounds like it is her turn now. Maybe your dogs should stay North this fall and don't bother with these trials here in the South.
> 
> Gene


That was a second last weekend with Chevy..... Paul Sletten at the reins. 

Congrats to Team Kemp! Those dogs are on a roll.


----------

